# wide body kit



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

i found this wide body kit for a 96ish sentra and i really want it but i have no idea were to get it or any wide body kit for a sentra and all the links i tried to follow on here are dead.please help.(this is the pic of it on ebay but its not the one for sale) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=8004260273&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

That is for the front, rear, and sides only. The fenders are the Z3 style and the fender flares are the Feels fenders for a Honda Civic that were chopped to fit the Sentra. It's not sold as a complete kit. You'll have a lot of customizing to do if you want it to look like the one in the auction.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

those flares are fugly.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

it looks like it can fly


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wish I could take that thing and see how fast it like speed bumps, or hit a few good bumps and see if any rice falls out.....


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

konfuzion3 said:


> That is for the front, rear, and sides only. The fenders are the Z3 style and the fender flares are the Feels fenders for a Honda Civic that were chopped to fit the Sentra. It's not sold as a complete kit. You'll have a lot of customizing to do if you want it to look like the one in the auction.


wow thanks very helpful I knew thats not whut they were auctioning though.WOuld you happen to know what year of civic i are on that sentra and were to get them,again thanks alot you seem to know your stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is the Erebuni kit- http://www.**************.com/bodykits.php?id=Ni95Sentra&brand=Erebuni
That one and the Stillen kit are the only body kits that look decent on our cars.


speednstyle said:


> i found this wide body kit for a 96ish sentra and i really want it but i have no idea were to get it or any wide body kit for a sentra and all the links i tried to follow on here are dead.please help.(this is the pic of it on ebay but its not the one for sale)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=8004260273&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

speednstyle said:


> wow thanks very helpful I knew thats not whut they were auctioning though.WOuld you happen to know what year of civic i are on that sentra and were to get them,again thanks alot you seem to know your stuff. :thumbup:



The wide body fenders (Feels) are for the 92-95 Civic coupe (2door). The Z3 fenders and the rest of the kit are made for the Sentra.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't matter how many times i see that car.. I can't freaking stand it. Should be the poster car for " Rice Monthly ".


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I think the front looks pretty mean actually. But the back and sides of the car are indeed very ugly. No arguing that.

I think the Erebuni kit is actually pretty ugly. I don't like the front bumper. There is a 200SX I always pass that has only the front bumper. I think it looks horrible...

EDIT: Whoops, made a mistake. The Erebuni kit isn't ugly actually. I love the look of it. I think I mean't the Stillen kit. Is Stillen the one with the big GTR carved into the driver side of the bumper? Cause that one is uuuuuugly.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

More fuckin' eGay scammers using pics of cars that don't belong to them.

I hate that site.

Oh, there is no way that guy is selling the kit that Six has.
Omega front, Extreme sides and rear, BMW Z3 fender inserts (not Z3 fenders), custom Feels widebody from a Civic, and a "touring" style wing.

Not my taste personaly, but...
Most people can't afford the paint on that car, let alone the body work.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I think the front looks pretty mean actually. But the back and sides of the car are indeed very ugly. No arguing that.
> 
> I think the Erebuni kit is actually pretty ugly. I don't like the front bumper. There is a 200SX I always pass that has only the front bumper. I think it looks horrible...
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, made a mistake. The Erebuni kit isn't ugly actually. I love the look of it. I think I mean't the Stillen kit. Is Stillen the one with the big GTR carved into the driver side of the bumper? Cause that one is uuuuuugly.



Erebuni copied the Stillen GTR kit. And yes, they both have GTR engraved in the bumpers.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Most people can't afford the paint on that car, let alone the body work.




I can!!!!!!!


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

*Its not that expensive*



SlowestRice said:


> I can!!!!!!!



Its not that expensive if you have a little talent and some time to actually fix up a car by yourself without having to pay other people to make your own car cool.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> I can!!!!!!!


Well, you're a baller that works at a body/paint shop.

The paint on that Sentra was damn nice.
The body work was not bad. Not my personal taste, but pretty well done.
It's too bad that the last time I saw it, some of it was starting to crack out.
I guess that's what you get for driving it as much as he did.


speednstyle,
Very few people that own B14 Sentra's/200SX's have the kind of talent or time it takes to do that kind of body/paint work.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Let the man build the car the way he wants. If that's his personal preference, then who are we to judge? I'm pretty sure there's a few people that have done things to their cars that no one agrees with and really doesn't care about what anyone has to say about it. Hell, if he likes it...I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

oooh i know.dont get my wrong i realize that the car is very well done im just saying that if you take your time and know whut your doing you can make your car look just as nice.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

OK.. but there are cars that are well done.. And there are cars that are OVERLY done. And that is a very overly done car. Sorry.


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> OK.. but there are cars that are well done.. And there are cars that are OVERLY done. And that is a very overly done car. Sorry.



I do agree with you partiall, personally I would do it without the z3's or the scoops on the hood and roof but every body has there own style.I just like the flares and front bumper really.


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

konfuzion3 said:


> Let the man build the car the way he wants. If that's his personal preference, then who are we to judge? I'm pretty sure there's a few people that have done things to their cars that no one agrees with and really doesn't care about what anyone has to say about it. Hell, if he likes it...I love it. :thumbup:


All I have to say is you are one awesome tuner.Definitely mad props for not hating like 99 percent of people out there.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> OK.. but there are cars that are well done.. And there are cars that are OVERLY done. And that is a very overly done car. Sorry.


...And thanks for your _OPINION_ :fluffy: 

I'm getting so tired of this whole "clean/jdm" thing that every one seems to think is the best thing ever.
I think it's boring and very uncreative.
That's just my opinion, and I don't go around to the threads with those kinds of cars telling them as much.
I could, but I don't.


Everyone who's been around the Sentra/200SX/B14 scene for any amount of time should at least respect the grounds that he broke when it comes to B14 body work.
You might not like it, but he had those Z3 fenders when people were pissing and moaning about nothing be available for our cars.
He didn't wait around for the manufacturers to mass produce stuff. He took the initiative to have the custom work done.

As long as he likes it, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------

